# witterings



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

just wondered if any one is in the witterings at the moment , just that ive never come across any one from mhf any were


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You mean it's a place. I thought it just meant rambling on inanely, well it does in sunny Scotland!! Oh well enuff of me wittering on, I am orf!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

East or West, presuming you mean the witterings in West Sussex?

We have a member local to there, Koppersbeat. We like to spend winters' days at West Wittering beach - great to watch the windsurfers & kitesurfing. Are you on a site nearby? 
If you want a good meal, try the Ship at Itchenor - excellent seafood. :wink: 

Of course Keith Richards lives in the area as well, where the police raided his house in the 60's, found him & Mick J in a compromising position with maraianne Faithfull and a Mars bar :roll: (allegedly.....)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Of course Keith Richards lives in the area as well, where the police raided his house in the 60's, found him & Mick J in a compromising position with maraianne Faithfull and a Mars bar :roll: (allegedly.....)


That was some kind of marathon, but I bet the locals still snicker   :lol:

I'll get my coat.........


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

but do you know the name of keiths gardener ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brillopad said:


> but do you know the name of keiths gardener ?


go on, tell us 8)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

No, but Patrick Moore lives close by :!: Explains a lot 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Last time I went down there it was absolutely chocca. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Witterings*

Hi Brillopad,
Are you still in the Witterings? We live near the Lamb Pub on the main road to West Wittering.
My husband swims at East Head every day with our golden retriever.He says there have been 5 or 6 motorhomes there every day during the summer.
Yes it can get very busy on fine summer weekends but there is plenty of room down there if you head for the dunes at the far end.
Helen.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Are their any vehicle size restrictions when going to West Wittering beach? I remember you have to pay but like BognorMike it seems an interesting place to spend winter afternoons.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Witterings*

Hi Bethune,
No restriction on size of vehicle at East Head beach.In the winter you will need coins for the automatic barrier.And dont forget it is cheaper after 3pm.In the winter it is just £1.
We buy an annual pass as we live only 2 miles away.
Helen.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Witterings*



Koppersbeat said:


> Hi Bethune,
> No restriction on size of vehicle at East Head beach.In the winter you will need coins for the automatic barrier.And dont forget it is cheaper after 3pm.In the winter it is just £1.
> We buy an annual pass as we live only 2 miles away.
> Helen.


Cay we overnight there?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Witterings*



OldWomble said:


> Koppersbeat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bethune,
> ...


I'm pretty sure there are signs saying no overnight parking. And probably a hefty charge if you do :roll:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Details on the link below

http://www.westwitteringbeach.co.uk/index.html

Opening Hours:-
Summer (BST) 06.30 - 20.30
Winter (GMT) 07.00 - 18.00
All vehicles must leave car park by closing time when the gate is locked.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

jumping jack flash


----------

